# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  không dùng được trỏ chuột trong khi vào hirens boot

## hoangchuot

chào các bạn mình có gắn thêm ổ cứng, mình muốn chia ổ đĩa thứ 2 thành 2 phân vùng, nhưng khi vào cd boot thì ko di chuyển được trỏ chuột, mình dùng đĩa cd boot khác cũng ko xong, rất mong các bạn chỉ cách khắc phục rất cảm ơn.

----------


## seoganhat

đơn giản nhất là khở động lại máy tính để máy nhận chuột

----------


## saobang

một số máy bị lỗi phần cứng restart lại dùng cũng ko được.
nếu vậy bạn dùng bàn phím đi dùng phím tab đó để di chuyển lên xuống.

----------


## haminhjob

làm thế nào để post câu hỏi lên vậy mọi người ơi. mình mới tham gia nên k bít gì cả

----------


## Hatobaby

> một số máy bị lỗi phần cứng restart lại dùng cũng ko được.
> nếu vậy bạn dùng bàn phím đi dùng phím tab đó để di chuyển lên xuống.


cảm ơn bạn, mình đã sử dụng phím tab rồi, nhưng phím tab làm gì có được những chức năng mở được các menu trên thanh tùy chọn và làm sao lick phải khi phân vùng ổ cứng, để hiện một menu ngữ cảnh mà tiếp tục làm việc ?

----------


## kevinvu1987

bạn dùng chuột cổng usb sẽ ko làm đc nhé, muốn rê đc chuột dùng cổng ps2 nhé, chúc vui

----------


## jenifer

> bạn dùng chuột cổng usb sẽ ko làm đc nhé, muốn rê đc chuột dùng cổng ps2 nhé, chúc vui


cảm ơn bạn, mình đang dùng chuột cổng usb vào win chuột vẫn di chuyển được bình thường, chỉ có trường hợp vào boot thì mới có sự cố. nhưng với chuột này, mình vào boot máy khác thì trỏ chuột vẫn di chuyển được bình thường. thân chào !

----------


## thanhmaximum

> phím tab kết hợp với enter chi bàn phím giống như chuột vậy.
> test lại xem thử phần cứng có lỗi gì ko khi dùng chuột trong boot.


có thể nào do lỗi cái main ko bạn, vì từ khi bảo hành cái main về lại có chuyện này và mất cả loa main luôn, mình thì ko có card test main mới pó tay đó chứ ! thân.

----------


## hovafa

cái này phải bảo hành lại thôi.
test phần cứng bằng đĩa boot đó.

----------


## tuyla123

cho mình hỏi cái này, mọi ng làm ơn giúp mình với
mình dùng word 2010 và dùng unikey. nõ bị lỗi phông chữ kiểu j ấy, mình đánh từ nếu thì nó ra là neeuss, và 1 số từ khác nữa,ngoài ra còn đặt dấu sai vị trí
chát chít thì bình thường nhưng dùng excel và word thì toàn bị lỗi thế. unikey thì mình kiểm tra k sai j cả
giúp mình với. cảm ơn

----------


## blogsechia1

> làm thế nào để post câu hỏi lên vậy mọi người ơi. mình mới tham gia nên k bít gì cả


bồ làm siêng đọc dùm cái này xúi.



> http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?2287-huong-dan-dang-b-i-len-dien-d-n

----------


## dinhhaianh091

> cảm ơn bạn, mình đã sử dụng phím tab rồi, nhưng phím tab làm gì có được những chức năng mở được các menu trên thanh tùy chọn và làm sao lick phải khi phân vùng ổ cứng, để hiện một menu ngữ cảnh mà tiếp tục làm việc ?


phím tab kết hợp với enter chi bàn phím giống như chuột vậy.
test lại xem thử phần cứng có lỗi gì ko khi dùng chuột trong boot.

----------


## nuhoang

> cho mình hỏi cái này, mọi ng làm ơn giúp mình với
> mình dùng word 2010 và dùng unikey. nõ bị lỗi phông chữ kiểu j ấy, mình đánh từ nếu thì nó ra là neeuss, và 1 số từ khác nữa,ngoài ra còn đặt dấu sai vị trí
> chát chít thì bình thường nhưng dùng excel và word thì toàn bị lỗi thế. unikey thì mình kiểm tra k sai j cả
> giúp mình với. cảm ơn


bạn đang gõ là font chữ gì vậy, và kiểu gõ gì ? bảng mã gì vậy ?

----------


## favourhn

bạn dùng chuột cổng usb sẽ ko làm đc nhé, muốn rê đc chuột dùng cổng ps2 nhé, chúc vui

----------

